# Brink's first box attempt



## Brink (Feb 15, 2014)

Starting off with spalted elm.


 

Gave it some shape.




Some dovetails.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink (Feb 15, 2014)

Dovetails trimmed.


 

Drawer front removed.


 

Little drawer box.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink (Feb 15, 2014)

Lots of little pieces.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

Not bad for someone who just monkey's around with wood. 

That's going to be exquisite. Looking forward to more . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

That's awesome my friend! I think you would do good with whatever you put your hands and tools to. Can't wait to see it with a finish on it, that's some good looking stock. Love the curves, kinda bombay ish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2014)

That's looking great ! It's going to exquisite when u get it finished !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2014)

I love the curves on the sides combined with the dovetails!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't wait to see the lid that goes with those sides!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice chunk of wood-design and execution!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

That is looking super good. I got to keep watching this.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2014)

I put in the bottom, held in by the inner panels. A small dovetailed box will ride on the inner panels.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

LOOKS to me like Moma is going to be real Happy............


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice, Brink! Looking forward to seeing it finished! Bet that's gonna look real nice once it's got a finish on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

Geeze it already looks awesome, gonna look great with a finish. That spalt is really going to pop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2014)

that is one sweet looking box brink. nice....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 16, 2014)

First box? Sure doesn't look like it! I agree with Greg though - I think anything you put your mind to you excel at.
Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see the finished product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking great, that might be your first box, but clearly not your first rodeo for advanced joinery...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 18, 2014)

Brink, this is cool.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 18, 2014)

Very, very nice! And fun to see the procedure. Great work, Brink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> LOOKS to me like Moma is going to be real Happy............



It's not for Moma Brink. This is a commission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> First box? Sure doesn't look like it! I agree with Greg though - I think anything you put your mind to you excel at.
> Beautiful work.



I'm still not wealthy, been putting my mind to that chore.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

Brink said:


> I'm still not wealthy, been putting my mind to that chore.




I disagree- You are a very RICH man................

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

The tray is done.


 

Time to think about the lid... Black walnut? Or maybe some rosewood or silk oak?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 18, 2014)

that's fricken awesome brink -- love that wood looks great duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2014)

I think some of the wood from the rest of the box framing out the walnut or rosewood would look great.


----------



## Brink (Feb 18, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I think some of the wood from the rest of the box framing out the walnut or rosewood would look great.



Exactly... I was thinking a mitered frame and ??? panel in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a tough call on the lid... There's so much going on in that spalt that it will be tough to match. It's a beautiful box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 18, 2014)

That's awesome, Brink! I'm like Keller, it's a tough call on the lid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the frame Idea- this is where a big ol knot looks good. the lid is the frosting. I have trouble mixing and matching so I usually stick to the same wood but do something crazy on lid out of same wood. Looking great!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the patterning on the rosewood shapes out similar to the spalting and might work best?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2014)

How are you going to finish the box? The finish may effect the color in a way that lends it to one type of wood. If you are going to frame it and put a spalted elm panel inset I would consider Ebony or ABW frame to really set off the spalt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

See now I think the top should be spalt or at least the same color. - to much going on- I know when I try to push over edge with something new here- It is always  for me. Don't ya love all the varied opinions..... No pressure now-

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rtriplett (Feb 18, 2014)

My first one(or 10) should have looked so good! Nice. What type of finish will you use?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2014)

I am in left field on the lid probably but I think it ought to "fit in" with the wood and not stick out like a sore thumb. I would use the same exact wood for the lid as you did the box, but bookmatch it - the book matching alone will make it grab the viewers attention without "shocking the senses" with such a dramatic departure as the things you have laid out. I don't see any of those pieces you have chosen as candidates as complimenting that fine box. 

JMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> How are you going to finish the box? The finish may effect the color in a way that lends it to one type of wood. If you are going to frame it and put a spalted elm panel inset I would consider Ebony or ABW frame to really set off the spalt.


I'm planning on gloss poly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 23, 2014)

Book matched black walnut panels in a mitered spalted elm frame.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome work my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Mar 1, 2014)

By the looks of the top of that work bench this is not your first Rodeo . Very fine/nice/WOW box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> By the looks of the top of that work bench this is not your first Rodeo . Very fine/nice/WOW box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice guitar Brinkster. Is that curly koa?


----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Is that curly koa?



I don't remember his name. I recall we called him shemp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2014)

Putting splines in the miters.


 

 

Top is shaped.


 

Scraped the swirly walnut.


 

Routed the hinge mortises


 

Little black walnut bracket feet.




Ready for finish.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks nice - Pretty good work for a drunken cowboy Monkey. I like the top.
How do you like your scraper plane??


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait to see that wood pop with the finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks nice - Pretty good work for a drunken cowboy Monkey. I like the top.
> How do you like your scraper plane??



Thanks mike,
The scraper plane works very well, once you figure out its little nuances.

And, monkeys have tails, I don't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Going to be a masterpeice soon.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2014)

First coat of oil.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice! It really did make the spalt lines more defined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2014)

Over three days of cure time, now for the varnish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2014)

Man that is really nice. Some lucky recipient is going to get a really nice hand made box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 16, 2014)

Just about done. Four coats of hand brushed poly, then buffed out. This could be my last box. This took as much time as an armoire, and the small work was not the most enjoyable. I will be very happy to send it away.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2014)

First and last- That is too bad Brink- NICE box. I know what you mean though- They can be a HUGE amount of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2014)

Anything that comes easy is not worth doing, great looking box my friend. Funny how people will look at a box like that and think hey whip me up one, and they have no idea how much work actually goes into something like that. I have always said that the finish can take as long as the project sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 16, 2014)

It came out great Brink! Now do a mini Armoire and this will seem more reasonable

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 16, 2014)

great looking box brink awesome finnish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 16, 2014)

Came out awesome. It is not exactly flat work though. I love the radiused sides . You did so many things that are a step beyond the average box that took extra time. I like doing the tedious work so I see this as inspiration.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Anything that comes easy is not worth doing, great looking box my friend. Funny how people will look at a box like that and think hey whip me up one, and they have no idea how much work actually goes into something like that. I have always said that the finish can take as long as the project sometimes.



Charles Neil once told me that you should have already picked out the finish to any piece before you start it. Not sure I agree but hard to argue with a guy who gets results like he does.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## onhillww (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm inspired, nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

